
Facebook - Needle in a Haystack: Efficient Storage of Billions of Photos - paulsb
http://beta.flowgram.com/f/p.html#2qi3k8eicrfgkv
======
jobeirne
Flowgram really sucks. During my visit, whenever I clicked the forward button,
it either redirected me to a page extraneous to the advertised presentation,
or just didn't do anything at all.

Granted, this is my first experience with Flowgram.

~~~
redorb
I agree, but you have to support your statement a little more.

------
tx
After staring for 10 seconds at "Loading" thingie I gave up and hit "Back". I
live in 2008 with dual core machine equipped with 3GB of RAM and hooked to the
Internet via 8MBit fiber connection. I don't need to wait even a second for
anything, let alone 10.

------
siculars
i watched this all the way through (interesting stuff around slide 15) and the
one question i have is how do they control sequential writing to a singular
'haystack' file that is being (artificially) capped at 10GB.

they are using offsets to seek in this large file to limit their exposure to
unnecessary file metadata.

